# Drinking excessive water



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Usually Willow doesn't drink a lot of water...*maybe* a little bit with her dinner, but last night I fed her a bit extra liver than normal and this morning she got all boneless beef heart. Afterwards she ended up drinking a whole bowl of water, then a couple of hours later she ended up drinking another whole bowl of water. 
Could this be due to the extra liver?
I'm not sure if I should be concerned or not.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i don't know - it could be a sign of diabetes or some other problem. Or maybe she just got hot and thirsty.

I think if she continues maybe you should get a blood panel done. I'm pretty sure it wasn't the liver - unless it was full of salt which I doubt. Snorkels eats a boatload of liver and it doesn't affect her thirst.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Honestly, I didn't think it was the liver, the boyfriend suggested that be the issue but who knows...I'll see how she does around tomorrow before I really panic I guess lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

No, it's not time to panic yet! 

Is your boyfriend a little iffy about raw food? Liver would really be the last thing on my list if I was trying to pinpoint why a dog was drinking alot. 

Let's hope she's back to normal tomorrow. Two bowls of water is alot but sometimes my dogs drink alot more than usual - it's always been just a one time thing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

once does not a problem make.....keep an eye out and see what she does tomorrow....


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I would not be concerned about the water intake if this is the first/only time you've noticed the increase. I would be concerned if this kind of intake went on for a few days.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

There shouldn't be that much water drank with anything raw. I wouldn't worry though unless it goes on for another couple days. Then I would go to the vet because there are medical reasons that could cause excess water drinking. Don't freak just yet.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I would just watch her, but I don't think the extra liver would do that. Reahven doesn't free drink hardly at all. Usually when things start to warm up outside and she gets way more excersize her drinking from the actual bowl will increase. When I feed Reahven her boneless meals I always add water to it, mainly because I worry she doesn't drink enough even though I know she gets a lot of water from her food. If Willow continues drinking large amounts like that then a vet visit may be in order, but maybe for some reason she was just thirsty.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

xellil said:


> No, it's not time to panic yet!
> 
> Is your boyfriend a little iffy about raw food? Liver would really be the last thing on my list if I was trying to pinpoint why a dog was drinking alot.
> 
> Let's hope she's back to normal tomorrow. Two bowls of water is alot but sometimes my dogs drink alot more than usual - it's always been just a one time thing.


He actually isn't against the raw diet...since he never has to do anything for it (I do all the work)
The liver I was feeding was from Perdue, could that have a higher sodium level/ (I don't have the container anymore) 
It's now almost 11:30 am here and I tested Willow by leaving down a bowl of water for her and she drank half of it. She also seems a bit mopey like she isn't feeling well too which is now raising my concerns...usually Willow's constantly bouncing around...it's rainy here today though so that could be why. I won't actually be able to get to the vet until Friday or Saturday so we'll see what happens. Fingers crossed I'm just over reacting!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ciaBrysh said:


> He actually isn't against the raw diet...since he never has to do anything for it (I do all the work)
> The liver I was feeding was from Perdue, could that have a higher sodium level/ (I don't have the container anymore)
> It's now almost 11:30 am here and I tested Willow by leaving down a bowl of water for her and she drank half of it. She also seems a bit mopey like she isn't feeling well too which is now raising my concerns...usually Willow's constantly bouncing around...it's rainy here today though so that could be why. I won't actually be able to get to the vet until Friday or Saturday so we'll see what happens. Fingers crossed I'm just over reacting!


it certainly could be purdue...they are an iffy outfit to begin with.....

but most likely not:

http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/nutrition-calories/food/perdue/chicken-livers/

believe it or not, i'd stop feeding her solids...make some chicken broth...and let her flush out. if she's still like this tomorrow, i'd get her to the vet and ask them to take a blood panel or UA or both.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> He actually isn't against the raw diet...since he never has to do anything for it (I do all the work)
> The liver I was feeding was from Perdue, could that have a higher sodium level/ (I don't have the container anymore)
> It's now almost 11:30 am here and I tested Willow by leaving down a bowl of water for her and she drank half of it. She also seems a bit mopey like she isn't feeling well too which is now raising my concerns...usually Willow's constantly bouncing around...it's rainy here today though so that could be why. I won't actually be able to get to the vet until Friday or Saturday so we'll see what happens. Fingers crossed I'm just over reacting!


I hope so. I haven't heard of liver being enhanced but you know what? I've never looked at liver. I know the texture and color of beef liver I've gotten at the grocery store have been different than the liver i get from the dog food supplier. It's darker and not as firm.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> it certainly could be purdue...they are an iffy outfit to begin with.....
> 
> but most likely not:
> 
> ...


I'm imagining explaining this to the vet now..
"Maam, two bowls of water a day is normal"
"uhh no. My dog usually drinks water every other day"
"Well there's your problem"
" ::sigh:: " 

I'm going to go to a different vet I think, since the last vet misdiagnosed her kennel cough due to her eating a raw diet. Now I'm rambling lol
I hope she's alright...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> I'm imagining explaining this to the vet now..
> "Maam, two bowls of water a day is normal"
> "uhh no. My dog usually drinks water every other day"
> "Well there's your problem"
> ...


I hope she's all right also  - I think another vet is a good idea.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

even though their food contains so much liquid, i still give them a little extra in their food, so i can be sure....it's not for them. it's for me. LOL


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah what I will do is give her a bit at the bottom of her bowl, but I also feed their food frozen. She just doesn't drink the water when I give it to her lol


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Question!

Could the excess water intake be related to salmonella poisoning?
I ask because my cats get fed half raw half TOTW and we are in NY which is on the list of infected areas so should I be concerned? There is always a chance of her getting into the kibble, even if it's just a little bit.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you go to the vet yet? Really, I don't know for sure but I've never heard of thirst as a salmonella symptom.

could be wrong, though.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

No I haven't, she's laid off of the water craze lately, then today she started it up again. I'm going to wait it out just to see what happens, so figure by Monday or Tuesday if she is still drinking a lot then I will bring her in.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll be interested to hear if you figure out what's causing it. Malcolm has been drinking SO EXCESSIVELY for about 6 weeks. I ran a urinalysis two weeks ago, and besides a borderline low specific gravity, there was nothing going on. (And unfortunately, the low-ish SG can be caused by excessive drinking...wonderful. I ran a $50 to figure out why he's drinking so much, and they tell me he's drinking too much.) 

The other confound is that he was doing the same thing last summer when it was hot (so could be temp-related), BUT a UA done in December had nearly the same level for SG. He's otherwise totally normal and healthy. So, colour me confused.

Nicole, I hope you get some answers and Willow is sorted out!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Emma, I hope it's temperature related, but I doubt it...the seasons have been a bit odd in NY, we went from 80 degrees to now low 50s, she could just be an odd dog that doesn't like drinking water with her food though lol We shall see! I'll make sure to let you know if something comes up if/when I take her to the vet =)


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My male drinks a lot, but I think he just likes to mark everything. It is hot, but he drinks a long drink before I feed him in the am. I never thought this was a problem. My female drinks all the time. And she pees all the time, her grandmothers name was tanks alot hmmm maybe she is has picked this up in her genes ?

These two are younger than the other two who don't drink a lot, maybe they are just active.


----------

